# Ebeneneffekt KONTUR



## extracuriosity (7. August 2004)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon immer so war. 
Wenn ich den Ebeneneffekt KONTUR bei einem Objekt anwende, das einen Winkel hat (z.b. 90°) wird die Kontur im Modus _aussen_ abgerundet, im Modus _innen_ ist die winklig, so wie sie sein soll. 
Gibt´s eine Möglichkeit auch aussen eine Kontur ohne Rundung hinzukriegen?


----------



## ShadowMan (7. August 2004)

Hi du!

Wenn ich eine Kontur um ein Objekt haben möchte selektiere ich dieses einfach, erweitere die Auswahl um 2 Pixel zum Beispiel, fülle diese Auswahl dann (natürlich ein einer seperaten Ebene), selektiere wieder das Objekt und lösche diese Auswahl dann.

Vielleicht etwas umständlich, ich weiss, aber dafür ist diese Kontur wunderbar editierbar 

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Clubkatze (7. August 2004)

Och kehr....

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials166578.html


----------



## Receiver (7. August 2004)

Das wird vielleicht daran liegen, dass die Kontur überall gleich breit ist. Wenn Die Kontur 2mm briet ist, dann ist sie das auch an der Ecke. Wenn Du jetzt bei der Kontur ne scharfe Kante haben wolltest, dann wäre die Kontur üerall 2 mm briet, und an der Stelle wo sie um die Ecke geht einen tick breiter.
Wenn Du die Kontur nach innen machst hast Du somit ne scharfe Kante, da sich hier die Konturen von beiden seiten überlagern, und somit ne scharfe Ecke entsteht...
Ist vielleicht was blöd ausgedrückt...hier aber vielleicht noch ein Bild zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## extracuriosity (7. August 2004)

Okay, danke an alle. 
Receiver´s Erklärung leuchtet ein. Ich wollt nur mal wissen, ob das normal ist. Werd dann gegebenenfalls Konturen manuell ertsellen.


----------

